# Hunstanton North Norfolk



## Wizardsend (Sep 24, 2021)

Heacham South Beach car park definitely has a new notice board banning camping, cooking or sleeping in vehicles now pity was a good spot.

Moonraker 2 saw our "W" in the windscreen and we had quite a chat, beautiful weather for our 3 days there.  Fantastic sunsets over the sea in the East of England!
Safe onward journey Moonraker.

Many people stopping and chatting because of our 30yr old Hymer 51 on the Hunstanton cliff road. A great break, just what we needed, and not a mask in sight!!


----------



## TissyD (Sep 24, 2021)

If you go into Hunstanton you can park onthecoachpark.


----------



## Moonraker 2 (Sep 25, 2021)

Hi there, it was lovely to meet you. I went on to Burnham where you used to be able to park at the harbour but there were no overnight signs there too. I ended up on the edge of a field as you suggested. Sorry I didn't stay for the sunset. Hope to meet you again.


----------



## Goggles (Sep 30, 2021)

You can park along Cliff Parade in Hunstanton for free until 22.00. Some of the locals who live along there don’t really like it if you block their view though. We had a bloke come out of a bungalow opposite and ask us if we’d got our gas turned on because if we had we were ‘camping’. Couldn’t be bothered to argue so we moved along the road a bit where there wasn’t any houses opposite and as soon as we moved a larger motorhome pulled into the vacant space we’d just left!


----------



## Wizardsend (Oct 1, 2021)

Goggles said:


> You can park along Cliff Parade in Hunstanton for free until 22.00. Some of the locals who live along there don’t really like it if you block their view though. We had a bloke come out of a bungalow opposite and ask us if we’d got our gas turned on because if we had we were ‘camping’. Couldn’t be bothered to argue so we moved along the road a bit where there wasn’t any houses opposite and as soon as we moved a larger motorhome pulled into the vacant space we’d just left!


November 1st to Good friday you can park overnight, but up till then 22.00 to 8.00 is banned. Great place to meet people and other motor homers.


----------



## QFour (Oct 2, 2021)

Moonraker 2 said:


> Hi there, it was lovely to meet you. I went on to Burnham where you used to be able to park at the harbour but there were no overnight signs there too. I ended up on the edge of a field as you suggested. Sorry I didn't stay for the sunset. Hope to meet you again.


Noticed that a couple of weeks back. New height barrier now so could not park and take dog for a walk.


----------



## maureenandtom (Oct 6, 2021)

I appeal the Penalty Charge Notice given me on the grounds that the offence did not occur because the offence does not exist.

There is no penalty charge code for the quoted offences of no camping, cooking and/or sleeping.






						New Parking Laws UK | PCN Contravention Codes - Offence Codes
					

List of Contravention Codes for on and off street parking




					www.newparkinglaws.co.uk


----------

